# Was machen sie gerne?



## absolutjamie

Hi,

Was ist:
*Was machen sie gerne?* auf Spanisch?

Danke Schon!


----------



## jordi picarol

absolutjamie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was ist:
> *Was machen sie gerne?* auf Spanisch?
> 
> Danke Schon!


Escrito así significa: ¿Qué les gusta hacer? Referido a ellos/ellas.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Pitt

absolutjamie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was ist:
> *Was machen sie gern?* auf Spanisch?
> 
> Danke schön!


 
Was machen sie gern? > ¿Qué les gusta hacer? [referido a ellos/a ellas]
Was machen Sie gern? > ¿Qué le gusta hacer? [referido a usted]

Saludos


----------



## Geviert

Una observación: aún si las formas _gern _y _gerne _son aceptadas, es recomendable usar la forma _gern _en el alemán escrito, dejando la forma _gerne _al alemán coloquial (la "e" deriva de ese laxismo de apoyar las consonantes a las vocales en el lenguaje hablado).

entonces disciplinadamente y con estilo:

_Was machen sie gern?_


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Yo no percibo una diferencia entre "gern" y "gerne". La palabra "gerne" es más antigua.



> Einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen "gern" und "gerne" gibt es nicht,  auch in stilistischer Hinsicht ist kein Unterschied festzustellen -  beide Formen gelten als gleichwertig. (...)


Fuente: Zwiebelfisch

Edit: También he encontrado un hilo dedicado a este tema. Y un otro, en alemán/inglés.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Sowka,

es cierto, en el alemán estándar no hay diferencias de significado, pero  como digo, es recomendable el uso de _gern_ en el alemán escrito. ¿Por qué?, el mismo link lo explica: 

_Wie bei vielen anderen Wörtern auch hat sich die Endsilbe im Lauf(e) der  Zeit in der gesprochenen Sprache verschliffen. Da sich Sprache in einem  ständigen, nie endenden Optimierungsprozess befindet, werden Endsilben,  die keine grammatische Funktion erfüllen, früher oder später  abgestoßen._

En el alemán jurídico esta recomendación que hago es más drástica todavía, créeme.


----------



## Sowka

Hola Geviert 



Geviert said:


> En el alemán jurídico esta recomendación que hago es más drástica todavía, créeme.



Si mal no me acuerdo, la palabra "gern" (o "gerne") no tiene ningún significado en el alemán jurídico. Este hilo trata de la frase *"was machen sie gerne".*


----------



## Geviert

Hola Sowka,

me refería en general al estilo del alemán jurídico, que es mucho más preciso que el alemán ordinario (escrito y hablado). No me refería al significado (_gern _es un simple adverbio después de todo). Mi comentario es solo una recomendación de estilo, relacionado a la frase _was machen sie gern(e) _y a las respuestas que están dando los participantes.


----------



## Pitt

Geviert said:


> Una observación: aún si las formas _gern _y _gerne _son aceptadas, es recomendable usar la forma _gern _en el alemán escrito, dejando la forma _gerne _al alemán coloquial (la "e" deriva de ese laxismo de apoyar las consonantes a las vocales en el lenguaje hablado).
> 
> entonces disciplinadamente y con estilo:
> 
> _Was machen sie gern?_


 
Tienes toda la razón: La forma *gern* es mejor. Se dice: _etwas *gern *tun_ (no se dice: *_etwas *gerne *tun_).


----------



## kunvla

Ein aus meiner Sicht interessantes Detail, _gerne_ ist als Adverb zum "damals adjektivischen" _gern_ entstanden:


> *gern*, *ger**|**ne* <Adv.; lieber, am liebsten> [mhd. gerne, ahd. gerno, Adv. zu: gern = eifrig, urspr. = begehrend, verlangend; vgl. Gier]: ...
> 
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, 6. Aufl. Mannheim 2006.


Saludos,


----------

